# JTabbedPane - Tabs einfügen



## caty (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem und überhaupt keine Idee woran das liegen könnte. Ich wollte zu meinem JTabbedPane Tabs hinzufügen, die nicht einfach nur eine Überschrift haben sondern auch einen Schließicon um jeweiligen Tab zu schließen. Um diesen Icon zu erzeugen, verwende ich die Klasse "CloseTabIcon", die mir das Icon zeichnet.

Das eigentliche Problem liegt daran, dass ich nur einen Tab zu meinem JTabbedPane hinzufügen kann.
Also wenn ich das schreibe:

```
frame.tpContent.addTab("tab1", new CloseTabIcon(null), frame.pContent);
frame.tpContent.addTab("tab2", new CloseTabIcon(null), frame.pContent);
```
wird nur der letzte Tab hinzugefügt. D.h. mit einem Tab funktioniert es, aber nicht mit zwei  :? 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Nov 2007)

Du fügst zweimal das gleiche Component hinzu.

Allein durch ein Icon wirst Du den Tab nicht schließen können - oder funktioniert es?


----------



## caty (8. Nov 2007)

Also das Schließen eines Tabs funktioniert schon, ich habe die JTabbedPane beim MouseListener angemeldet und dort wird anhand der Positionen des Icons der Tab geschlossen.
Es liegt wahrscheinlich wirklich an dem Objekt "CloseTabIcon", das ich jedesmal übergebe, weil wenn ich den zweiten Tab ohne Icon hinzufüge, fügt er tatsächlich alle beide hinzu. Aber andererseits erzeuge ich doch jedesmal ein neues CloseTabIcon-Objekt.
Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist...


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Nov 2007)

Ich dachte eher an frame.pContent - dies ist ja immer gleich. Ist das nicht ein JPanel?

java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/tabbedpane.html
Absatz: Tabs With Custom Components (Ist auch eine Lösung.)


----------



## caty (8. Nov 2007)

Danke!!!     Daran hat es gelegen. Es sollte auch das gleiche Panel zu jedem Tab hinzugefügt werden, nur halt mit einer anderen Überschrift. Das hab ich jetzt auch hingekriegt, indem ich das Panel immer neu erzeuge.
Danke nochmal!


----------

